# Costco Protein vs. Muscle Milk



## hardgainer2 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been using Muscle Milk for the past month or so and I have seen good results.  But the price is starting to kill me.  Costco sells professional grade whey protein with 27 grams of protein per scoop.  I am wondering if anyone has used this (or gone to this from MM) or if this will be as much of a help as the muscle milk was.  Any advice would help...thanks!


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 8, 2006)

We got the egg nog MM on sale for $16.00. It actually taste pretty good IMO.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 8, 2006)

hardgainer2 said:
			
		

> I have been using Muscle Milk for the past month or so and I have seen good results. But the price is starting to kill me. Costco sells professional grade whey protein with 27 grams of protein per scoop. I am wondering if anyone has used this (or gone to this from MM) or if this will be as much of a help as the muscle milk was. Any advice would help...thanks!


I've been using Costco protein for 2 yrs


----------



## musclepump (Aug 8, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I've been using Costco protein for 2 yrs



They have Costco in Mexico?!


----------



## dAMvN (Aug 10, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> They have Costco in Mexico?!


I work for Costco, and yea they do.


----------

